# Building an F-1



## X man (Dec 31, 2004)

Any body build an F_1 or Indy Car. using standard associated rear ends. I have some tamyia cars iwant to convert for ease of use. 
Thanks Dan


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

This isn't quite what you're looking for, but might give you some ideas.

http://www.christian-keil.com/setup/test-rc10f1-1.html


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Cool link!! The old F1 cars were definately a lot sexier than the "new" f1 cars.


----------



## mxrich (Dec 27, 2004)

*F1 conversion*

You can also check out rcindycars.com They have several versions for 10l to F1. The spifire is awsome/


----------

